# next stop - piano mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sylvia Torán - LaVega, part 1 of 2 - from Isaac Albéniz*

*Sylvia Torán plays La Vega, from Issac Albéniz, at the Royal Palace of La Granja de San Ildefonso (Spain), as part of the "Water Recital", sponsored by Patrimonio Nacional de España, October 4th 2009.*

I am a huge prog rock fan, and this music reminds me of many themes in different prog genres, that again takes inspiration from classics. It is something in the gentle vaves in the music that I find very good. And relaxing, but the music is still very strong with undertones of nature and rural life. Just wonderfull!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sylvia Torán - LaVega, part 2 of 2 - from Isaac Albéniz*

And the pianist submit very well the gentle and slightly melancolic themes

youtube comment

* greate performance of this masterpeace by Albeniz! Thanks for posting it!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yefim Bronfman: Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No 3*

Tis beautiful concerto is great medisin for me. There are elements that I find really uplifting, It is hard to discribe why. Vrty good performance, and pianist and orchesrra speak very well together

youtube comments

*This guy is really good. One of the better versions I've heard.﻿

I agree, I did not find any version beating this one.﻿

After a few years , always listening to this piece and the differents interpretation from yefim bronfman.. 
I never got bored once ! He is definitely my favorite performer of this concerto ! Thanks for the share !﻿

I don't have the words...........except amazing!!!﻿

He always plays with the highest level of precision and control. He is the master of sound coloring and nuance.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yundi Li Plays Chopin Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, Op. 22*

youtube comments

*Love you , Yundi!! Best Grande Polonaise version ever!!

Masterpiece!

The best performance of this piece ever...

I like 08:09 Very good performance....*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Valentina Lisitsa - Franz Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No 12*

youyube comments

*the most emotional hungarian rhapsody

Valentina is great as usual. Woman on the background is deffinitly on the asid.

Genius writing and near genius playing. Love it.
Wow!!! This piece really grandstands the magnificent sounds of Boesendorfer piano unlike the likes of Bechstein, Steinway or Yamaha. Valentina also appears to be relaxed and enjoy her playing which makes it greater with her command of the highest skill level.*


----------

